# What is this stuff?



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

So my plants seem to be getting furry and these stringy things keep showing up.










I dose with the recommended dosage of flourish after my weekly water change. I've pulled the biowheel out of my filter.... My light I believe is ok. The fish seem fine too.

One of my plants is a fern tied to a piece of wood (left). The other 2 I can't remember the name but supposed to be very simple easy plants.

Anywho.... Should I be worried?


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

Full tanks shot hehe

10gal btw

*







*


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

The white stringy things appear to be the "floating" plant's roots.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

tijuanatoad said:


> The white stringy things appear to be the "floating" plant's roots.


I see some other "floating roots" but they are thicker.

So I guess I don't need to worry?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

No need to worry, just new roots shooting out. Take those roots and plant them in the substrate. Viola, new plants!

Looking good, keep it up!


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Some of it is definitely new roots, but it really loks like there is some staghorn algae growing on the plant in the back, and maybe amongst the roots as well.


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

Fergus said:


> Some of it is definitely new roots, but it really loks like there is some staghorn algae growing on the plant in the back, and maybe amongst the roots as well.


Is that the brown hairy ball?


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

fuhreakz said:


> Is that the brown hairy ball?


http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=stagh...0&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&biw=1280&bih=929

Its hard to tell from the picture, does it look like the algae in the links?

http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=stagh...&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:25&biw=1280&bih=929


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's algae, maybe not staghorn. Possibly hair or thread algae. I've had them before.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## fuhreakz (Dec 7, 2010)

I picked up a siamese flying fox that is supposed to eat algae, but not brown algae, so hopefully it is kept under control.... We shall see....


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

I haven't had any success with algae eating fish controlling filamentous algae, but let us know how it works out. I'm dealing with the same problem, and I would love it if that solution works.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

The best thing you can get to eat your Algae is Amano Shrimps they are cheap you can easily get them for $2 each and some time they are on sale in Big Als


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Or the Menagerie Downtown.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I wonder how much they are over there?


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

$2.99 each or $20 for 10.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Siamese flying fox (SFF) do not eat algae. It's Siamese algae eater (SAE) that eat algae. They may look the same to the untrained eye. But there is a difference between the two.
It's usually fert imbalance and lighting that cause algae issues. Run your light from 8 - 10 hours. You can try the spot treatment by squirting Seachem Excel at them directly or dip them into a diluted Excel bath. Just keep in mind that overdosing Excel does not go well with shrimps.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

